# New ITV1 Saturday Night Show



## Endemol_CoupleShow (Apr 4, 2011)

NEW ITV1 SHOW
CALLING ALL PET OWNING COUPLES!

You and your partner could be the stars 
of a hilarious new Saturday night comedy panel show.
...
Does your partner not understand your passion for animals?

Is your pet coming between you?

Is there something silly that you and your partner just cant stop arguing about?

Why not let our celebrity panel decide which one of you is right?
No issue is too small or ridiculous for us!

Email us now at [email protected] 
for an application form


----------

